# Sad News



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Sad news. 

With all the sadness and trauma going on in the world at the moment. It is worth reflecting on the death of a very important person, which almost went unnoticed recently.

Larry LaPrise, the man that wrote "The Hokey Pokey" died peacefully at the age of 93.

The most traumatic part for his family was getting him into the coffin. They put his left leg in. And then the trouble started.

OK- c'mon- LAUGH. You know it's funny. :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

You're right JSW.............It is funny (in a sad sort of way)...........but equally sad is the death of that fashion icon and famous french sandal maker........Phillipe Phlopp............ :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Very sad...  Not as sad as the news report today of a two seater biplane crashing landing in an Irish cemetary. Police reported so far that 352 bodies had so far been recovered.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Nice one *Pusser*. But I prefer the other Avatar:-


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I swapped avatars cos a lady member was having nightmares. I am looking for something that is more me .... maybe a camels backside or something.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This one suits you to a T, P....










pete.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I do like that PJ but I think my postings are putting people off buying Two Loos La Trek. I can see their point of view as I would have trouble sitting down anywhere in similar circumstances.

I need to go up market and away from toiletry objects and have a more mature approach. :roll:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: How about this one Pusser? Click on it to see it at the correct size. :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Yep thanks... That should go along way in my quest to become more mature,


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

"Mature" and "Pusser"... ?
In the same sentence??? C'mon! :lol: 
"Handsome", "Dashing", "Debonair" maybe, but...
In the words of the old song "Stay as lavatorial as you are, tra la!"


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Maybe this one then Pusser? Click on it to view at the correct size. :wink:


----------

